# picking south american cichlids!



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i have a 40 gallon tank that i want to do cichlids in. the main one i like is the firemouth cichlid. i was thinking of having barbs also or maybe white skirt tetras. i also like parrot cichlids convicts and angelfish. plz help me stock this aquarium!*c/p*


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> i have a 40 gallon tank that i want to do cichlids in. the main one i like is the firemouth cichlid. i was thinking of having barbs also or maybe white skirt tetras. i also like parrot cichlids convicts and angelfish. plz help me stock this aquarium!*c/p*


u can do a pair of firemouth or a pair of rainbow cichlids....


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

ok this is what i want and it should be ok on size but ill need ALOT of filteration
1-firemouth
1-parrot cichlid
1-gold severum
1-keyhole cichlid
1-bolivian ram
im thinking 2 aquaclear 50's


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't look at how big they are now, look at how big they're going to get. Parrots do better in pairs. I have a pair of firemouths and a pair of blood parrots in a 75g, and it's a bit cramped. Also, parrots have a heavy bio load. Angelfish like perfect water, and are sensative to ph changes, as are parrots. Are you talking about origional parrots or blood parrots?


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

im actually changing it to
6-tiger barbs
1-firemouth
1-gold severum
1-keyhole cichlid
1-bolivian ram
6-albino corys
and some snails what kind are best for my setup nerite, apple, malaysian trumpet?
so no angel or parrotfish until i get a 60 gallon that is my decision.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Bolivian rams do better in a pair also. They show so much more character with two than only one. 

From seeing them elsewhere keyholes are on the same principal.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i cant get either in a pair bc id be ordering online from liveaquaria.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Bolivians are a dwarf species. I think they max out at around 2 inches. They would not do well with larger more aggressive fish


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

why not try your local lfs?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

rtbob said:


> Bolivians are a dwarf species. I think they max out at around 2 inches. They would not do well with larger more aggressive fish


I've heard from other cichlid keepers that they can go with some larger species even those that are quite aggressive. However i've not had the experience of this myself


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i only have kribs(i guess i could do) and german blue rams at my LFS.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

and the other reason i didnt want a pair is that when the breed theyll become aggressive towards my corys.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Bolivian rams when breeding are not as aggressive as everyone makes out them to be. They are only territorial once they have spawned. They just protect the area from anything that could eat the eggs. I have corys and loach (as well as other community) and the bolivians have not even touched any of them only chased them out of the breeding area.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

well i cant get bolivians. hey! i actually have a pair of cockatoo apistos in my 29 gallon!


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

what about this stocking?








redheads there bc that's the only one aqadvisor has. oh and the filter will be an aquaclear filter 110 from bigal's online. anyone ever ordered from em?


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> what about this stocking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no will not work...


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> ok this is what i want and it should be ok on size but ill need ALOT of filteration
> 1-firemouth-yes
> 1-parrot cichlid-maybe
> 1-gold severum-no get's to big
> ...


i would just do a pair of cichlid or a community tank.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

why wouldnt it work? where's the problem at? aqadvisor didnt say anything. i dont see an issue.


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

i dont think it's wrong, aqadvisor doesnt, and an actual cichlid forum doesnt.


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> why wouldnt it work? where's the problem at? aqadvisor didnt say anything. i dont see an issue.


well a severum get way too big for 40gallon i think it bad to put a 12" fish in a small tank....and keyhole cichlid and a bolivian ram are more for a community tank..... just do this.
1-firemouth
1-parrot cichlid
1 convict 
1 pim catfish
^and you will be fine


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

im actually getting a 55 gallon now bc my stand wont fit the 40 gallon. i was thinking
6-schooling fish (help me out here)
6-juli corys
2-cockatoo apistos
1-angelfish
1-firemouth cichlid
1-gold ram
1-bristlenose pleco


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

well maybe
6-juli corys
2-cockatoo apistos
1-angelfish
1-firemouth cichlid
1-gold ram
1-bristlenose pleco
1-blood parrot
this is a blood parrot right bc the other ones get bigger and would kill my fish.
Red Parrot


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> well maybe
> 6-juli corys
> 2-cockatoo apistos
> 1-angelfish
> ...


I say leave out the firemouth and u be fine cause it will kill the dwarf cichlids..


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

awwww that's my favorite one  could i replace him with another cichlid?


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

what about a Geophagus balzanii


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> what about a Geophagus balzanii


no You could do a blue acara....


----------



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

why not? and i can only get my hands on a port acara unless you know of a site that sells blue acara


----------



## JenlovesFish (Apr 29, 2011)

allaboutfish said:


> why not? and i can only get my hands on a port acara unless you know of a site that sells blue acara


Yup this site sell Aequidens 
Aequidens diadema "Royal Acara" | South/Central American Cichlids | Freshwater Fish | Aquarium Livestock - ThatPetPlace.com

Aequidens pulcher "Blue Acara" | South/Central American Cichlids | Freshwater Fish | Aquarium Livestock - ThatPetPlace.com


----------

